# Restoring a 2002tii



## howieneon (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Gang!
I own a 2002tii '74 and its been in storage for 15+ years. I want to get it out and get it back on the road. I am looking for someone that can completely go through the car and get it road worthy again. Can any one recommend anyone that had the knowledge and ability to do this for me. I am looking for someone in the northeast as I am near Syracuse, NY.

Thanks

Please email me as I may forget to check this forum.
Howie
[email protected]


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

ask this question on bmw2002faq and you should get more responses. Good luck, unfortunately I am in California, not quite the right area to help you.


----------



## 1600-2bmw (Jul 19, 2011)

hey i live in utica and i have a 68 1602 series bmw would love to give ya a hand man get at me


----------



## artiepar (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi go to facebook BMW Syracuse and like the page, maybe some one in the group can help.


----------



## PETER NEWMAN (Mar 3, 2010)

*Tii*

Tii's can suffer from serious fuel injection problems and people with only knowledge of carb cars will not be able to help you as these systems can be BIG trouble, I started working on BMW's in 1972 as I do well know these cars so please be warned.


----------

